# Uber Holding Large Fare Rides for Review Now?



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a horrible NYE, (1) puker, my Uber phone number down the entire night, a hijacked ride I got nothing for, except a wasted (30) minutes, oh, and the puke, and wrong locations often - IT SUCKED!

I did have one high surge ride of $103.88. I noticed it hadn't been added to my invoice though. When I emailed Uber I was told that since it was a high fare ride it was being held for approval, and it would be on my 'NEXT' invoice. I've only had one other fare over $100 in about (4) months of driving (Halloween), but it went through fine. Is this something new?

I also had a short trip that I remember specifically. It's not too difficult when you only have (11) rides on this 'busiest night of the year.' When reviewing my trips I noticed that the fare was now $0, but they did deduct the $1 safe ride fee (from me!). There's a notation that says the ride 'didn't occur.' WTF? I waited over (10) minutes for these guys because the location was off, yet again, and they happen to run in to me when they started walking. They said they saw that it said I had arrived, but didn't see me. I explained what had happened, and showed them on the iPhone that I had driven to the exact location, but had no way to call them. They were very happy that I waited for them so they could get to the bar they wanted to be at at midnight.

In fairness to Uber, I had emailed Uber over this and checked again before creating this thread, and now it shows that the $5.29 ride was completed. I would just like to know what happened. These guys seemed very happy that I waited, and thanked me several times that I was nice enough to wait around for them. I doubt they tried to say they didn't take the ($5.29) ride, but who knows?

UPDATE: My $103.88 was approved and added to my current invoice. I was told a manual review is policy for high-value rides, which I wasn't aware of, since my only other ride >$100 went through immediately.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I had a horrible NYE, (1) puker, my Uber phone number down the entire night, a hijacked ride I got nothing for, except a wasted (30) minutes, oh, and the puke, and wrong locations often - IT SUCKED!
> 
> I did have one high surge ride of $103.88. I noticed it hadn't been added to my invoice though. When I emailed Uber I was told that since it was a high fare ride it was being held for approval, and it would be on my 'NEXT' invoice. I've only had one other fare over $100 in about (4) months of driving (Halloween), but it went through fine. Is this something new?
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / DRIVER J: ... I guess that I'll reserve
congratulations until the $ 103.88 is in your
paycheck/disbursement. That said, Happy
New Year from Marco Island.

Are you in Hooterville, Pixley or Jamestown?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / DRIVER J: ... I guess that I'll reserve
> congratulations until the $ 103.88 is in your
> paycheck/disbursement. That said, Happy
> New Year from Marco Island.
> ...


Just bought a little place in Pixley from a nice guy, Mr. Haney.










Said he was involved in some new high-tech., online cab company too. He wanted me to invest, but it sounded like a scam for the drivers , so I declined.

Happy New Year from the junction!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Just bought a little place in Pixley from a nice guy, Mr. Haney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tule fog in Pixley is terrible!!
You can't see 3 feet ahead of you on highway 99.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I had a horrible NYE, (1) puker, my Uber phone number down the entire night, a hijacked ride I got nothing for, except a wasted (30) minutes, oh, and the puke, and wrong locations often - IT SUCKED!
> 
> I did have one high surge ride of $103.88. I noticed it hadn't been added to my invoice though. When I emailed Uber I was told that since it was a high fare ride it was being held for approval, and it would be on my 'NEXT' invoice. I've only had one other fare over $100 in about (4) months of driving (Halloween), but it went through fine. Is this something new?
> 
> ...


$100 seems like a really low threshold for a high fare review, it's usually $200-$250 before it gets withheld. Was it high surge? That might be why.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the Uber double whammy!! Same here, had a 110$ fare cancelled on me on xmas eve. Reason: "Trip not completed". Like hell it wasnt!! Took me 20 mins to get to rider because of standstill traffic and cops enforcing no-parking around bars. Took me two weeks of spamming Uber support befor I got an apology with no explanation what happened or why. Why do I have to beg and fight to get paid for work I have done. And they still expect me to Uber on as if nothing happened. I say double [email protected]#$k them!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> $100 seems like a really low threshold for a high fare review, it's usually $200-$250 before it gets withheld. Was it high surge? That might be why.


It was high surge. The sad part, it was the rider's first, and I'm sure last, Uber ride. At least I got compensated well for my one star though. What a ripoff. 6.16 miles for $103.88.

It has cleared now though.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> $100 seems like a really low threshold for a high fare review, it's usually $200-$250 before it gets withheld. Was it high surge? That might be why.


At office hours I was told it was 200-250+ on UberX, and $500 on UberBLACK, though I didn't have a hard time getting paid on my $700 fare back in August, I had trouble getting them to adjust it to SUV rate..

That was until they looked at the passenger's ride history... (pax uses Uber Black every day for thousands of dollars a month sometimes)


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

And eventually I got them to adjust it to SUV @ 2.0 surge.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> $100 seems like a really low threshold for a high fare review, it's usually $200-$250 before it gets withheld. Was it high surge? That might be why.


Theres two possible reasons they are holding back payment.
1) It's possible they are running out of money. Waiting for customers to pay so they can pay drivers.
2) They are holding back payment for the interest. Imagine how many thousands of drivers are owed 100 fares. Everyday that money is in Ubers account is a days interest paid or a days interest saved.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Theres two possible reasons they are holding back payment.
> 1) It's possible they are running out of money. Waiting for customers to pay so they can pay drivers.
> 2) They are holding back payment for the interest. Imagine how many thousands of drivers are owed 100 fares. Everyday that money is in Ubers account is a days interest paid or a days interest saved.


Neither is correct. They put a hold on high surge rates and they hold high cost runs. They did this on Halloween as well. I wouldn't expect anything different for NYE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Neither is correct. They put a hold on high surge rates and they hold high cost runs. They did this on Halloween as well. I wouldn't expect anything different for NYE.


Did they just start that on hallloween?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Did they just start that on hallloween?


Yes, Uber may have started the practice earlier in the year but there were many posts here about missing rides from invoices on Halloween. I had one held for a week. I know it can be frustrating, but Uber isn't taking anything away.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Yes, Uber may have started the practice earlier in the year but there were many posts here about missing rides from invoices on Halloween. I had one held for a week. I know it can be frustrating, but Uber isn't taking anything away.


Thanks for the info. They aren't taking away but maybe slow paying. It's very common for big companies to stretch out as long as possible payments owed.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Thanks for the info. They aren't taking away but maybe slow paying. It's very common for big companies to stretch out as long as possible payments owed.


I've seen 100k payments delayed an entire week - justified because the payment would be counted in the next quarter versus the current quarter. A single $100 or $200 dollar ride wouldn't be the same.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

observer said:


> Theres two possible reasons they are holding back payment.
> 1) It's possible they are running out of money. Waiting for customers to pay so they can pay drivers.
> 2) They are holding back payment for the interest. Imagine how many thousands of drivers are owed 100 fares. Everyday that money is in Ubers account is a days interest paid or a days interest saved.


The "float" on payroll is negligible, many companies have a line of credit that pays the payroll and the company pays off the line of credit as soon as it is drawn on.

Why would Uber care about pennies worth of interest on payments?

Say you have a line of credit at an absurd interest rate, say 10%.

Uber payroll runs $50M for that one week (2M rides with average net to drivers of $25)

The payroll float would cost them $13k per day.
(10% Annual rate / 365 days = 0.0002739726 * 50,000,000 = 13,698/daily interest)



DjTim said:


> Neither is correct. They put a hold on high surge rates and they hold high cost runs. They did this on Halloween as well. I wouldn't expect anything different for NYE.


Also some of these charges will inevitably be flagged by credit card companies looking out for fraud...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I've seen 100k payments delayed an entire week - justified because the payment would be counted in the next quarter versus the current quarter. A single $100 or $200 dollar ride wouldn't be the same.


Yes but its not just one single fare. Its all 100 fares and above, from all drivers, nationwide.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Neither is correct. They put a hold on high surge rates and they hold high cost runs. They did this on Halloween as well. I wouldn't expect anything different for NYE.


My trip was not on hold. It was CANCELLED. 3x surge. Even with trip gps map and all.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Neither is correct. They put a hold on high surge rates and they hold high cost runs. They did this on Halloween as well. I wouldn't expect anything different for NYE.


One was $103.88, the other was $101.74. One was the held, the other wasn't. So your (and @thehappytypist) conclusions of the high surge rate triggering it has to be correct. I may be mistaken, but I believe the Halloween ride ($101.74) was 4.9x, and the NYE ($103.88) ride was a ridiculous 8.9x or something. I do remember the Halloween ride was probably close to twice the distance., so the numbers are probably very close. I normally don't get surge at all here, so I don't know much about it.


----------



## UberTroy1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

DriverJ said:


> I had a horrible NYE, (1) puker, my Uber phone number down the entire night, a hijacked ride I got nothing for, except a wasted (30) minutes, oh, and the puke, and wrong locations often - IT SUCKED!
> 
> I did have one high surge ride of $103.88. I noticed it hadn't been added to my invoice though. When I emailed Uber I was told that since it was a high fare ride it was being held for approval, and it would be on my 'NEXT' invoice. I've only had one other fare over $100 in about (4) months of driving (Halloween), but it went through fine. Is this something new?


----------



## UberTroy1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

I just drove a 273 mile trip yesterday, 10 hrs total in my car behind the wheel. My estimated earnings calculated the trip last night, but this morning was at $0.00. I got the same reply when I inquired. Still nothing in my account, I hope this doesn't drag out. The distance was the incentive for the drive, I need the money. What is the point of qualifying for instant pay, also an incentive, if my earnings are put on indefinite hold? That's just an incentive not to drive at all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberTroy1973 said:


> I just drove a 273 mile trip yesterday, 10 hrs total in my car behind the wheel. My estimated earnings calculated the trip last night, but this morning was at $0.00. I got the same reply when I inquired. Still nothing in my account, I hope this doesn't drag out. The distance was the incentive for the drive, I need the money. What is the point of qualifying for instant pay, also an incentive, if my earnings are put on indefinite hold? That's just an incentive not to drive at all.


[/QUOTE]

You will get your money soon enough. It's a smart feature IMO. Shady drivers have not ended trips to add miles to a ride. Uber just likes to verify the ride actually happened, you should be set to go within 24 hours.


----------



## UberTroy1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

It was a pre-designated ride. That sounds like a glitch That's Uber's problem. Not mine, I do legit business.

Now my earnings are showing up, why can't I use Instant pay? I qualified, signed up and used it successfully last week.

I don't know Uber from Jack, yet they have every personal identification number, document, background check, bank account number, and debit card number I have to my name. I turned their app on Tuesday for normal business, and accepted a trip they knew about before I ever arrived to pick up the rider. I then put a stranger in my vehicle and drove said stranger 5 hours and 378 miles to the correct address requested by the customer. The customer was dropped off satisfied, and thanked me for the trip. I doubt Uber allowed the customer to go without paying until today, Thursday. First, with absolutely no warning or explanation, they take away my earnings and allow the app to read 0 trips $0.00 earnings. It is not until I contact them, that I am told the trip is under review? Review for what? How long? Why? They knew where I was driving before I left. So, it is Uber's policy that the customer get the service, Uber get the money, and the guy that put almost 800 miles on his vehicle, spent 10 hours behind the wheel, and used his last $35 dollars in the bank to get gas to make it home (mostly because Uber discourages tipping), gets screwed around on his payment? As soon as I have my money, I'm going to Lyft. If they aren't any better, I'll find a real job and crush both of hem on social media.


----------



## Tony1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I had one too..took a couple days to get in my account. It's only over $100....they just verify it. It sucks in your situation if you are taking instant payments daily....but maybe it's a good point for suggestion instead of flipping out? Otherwise...a day or two it will be there.


----------



## UberTroy1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

yeah, boy, guess I was flipping out earlier.  LOL oops


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

UberTroy1973 said:


> yeah, boy, guess I was flipping out earlier.  LOL oops


How much were you paid for a 273 mile trip?


----------



## UberTroy1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

200.00


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wow $200 for 273 miles thats bad $73 cents a mile are sure its correct?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> wow $200 for 273 miles thats bad $73 cents a mile are sure its correct?


Dallas only pays 85 cents a mile


----------

